# Is a postauricular mass coded as neck or head?



## aalley (Oct 13, 2016)

Would a postauricular mass be coded as R22.0  (Head) or R22.1 (neck)?  This mass is located right at the transition point between the neck and the head.
Thanks for any help.


----------

